# Stock Notice: Sigma 20mm f/1.4 DG Art at B&H Photo



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 25, 2015)

```
<p>B&H Photo has stock of the brand new <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1191178-REG/sigma_20mm_f_1_4_art_lens.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x678532" target="_blank">Sigma 20mm f/1.4 DG Art series lens</a>. Quantities are limited.</p>
<p class="fs16 OpenSans-600-normal upper product-highlights-header">PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS</p>
<ul class="top-section-list" data-selenium="highlightList">
<li class="top-section-list-item">EF Mount Lens/Full-Frame Format</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Aperture Range: f/1.4 to f/16</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Two FLD Elements and Five SLD Elements</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Two Aspherical Elements</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Super Multi-Layer Coating</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Hyper Sonic AF Motor, Manual Override</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Rounded 9-Blade Diaphragm</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">TSC Material, Brass Bayonet Mount</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Built-In Petal-Shaped Lens Hood</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Compatible with Sigma USB Dock</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1191178-REG/sigma_20mm_f_1_4_art_lens.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x678532" target="_blank">Sigma 20mm f/1.4 DG Art $899 at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
```


----------



## CG photography (Nov 25, 2015)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 20mm f/1.4 DG Art at B&H Photo*

I have been curious to try some milky way photography, and am curious about this lens for that purpose, as doubtless are many others. I have been searching for reviews with comments re coma, but there is not much out there yet. The one review that mentions it was brief and mediocre.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Nov 25, 2015)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 20mm f/1.4 DG Art at B&H Photo*



CG photography said:


> I have been curious to try some milky way photography, and am curious about this lens for that purpose, as doubtless are many others. I have been searching for reviews with comments re coma, but there is not much out there yet. The one review that mentions it was brief and mediocre.



Personally speaking, I like wider focal lengths for Milky Way photography. Around 14-16mm are pretty good at f2.8. I would avoid a prime lens for it until you get an idea for what focal length you like. 

The Sigma 20 f1.4 has been tested by Lenstip and found to have really bad coma. The Tamron 15-30 f2.8 is one of the better options and has the ability to zoom. 

http://www.lenstip.com/457.7-Lens_review-Sigma_A_20_mm_f_1.4_DG_HSM_Coma__astigmatism_and_bokeh.html


----------



## sanj (Nov 25, 2015)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 20mm f/1.4 DG Art at B&H Photo*

Tempted!!! Will wait for the first price drop. Have stopped buying things except essentials at full price. 
Not sure if this policy will apply to 1dx2.  If it has better video than 1dc than it will be a pre order...


----------



## infared (Nov 25, 2015)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 20mm f/1.4 DG Art at B&H Photo*



PhotographyFirst said:


> CG photography said:
> 
> 
> > I have been curious to try some milky way photography, and am curious about this lens for that purpose, as doubtless are many others. I have been searching for reviews with comments re coma, but there is not much out there yet. The one review that mentions it was brief and mediocre.
> ...



From what I have read, I think that that is very sound advice for Astro photography. Go with the Tamron zoom.
I plan on buying the Sigma 20mm Art for my quiver to have a cost-effective, uniquely fast WA lens to complement my excellent Canon 16-35mm f/4L IS, for when I need ultra low-light or more subject isolation.
I am not an Astro-boy so coma when wide open is not a deal-breaker for me with this lens.
It's great that we all have more and more quality lenses to choose from and that some of them are as excellent and cost-effective as this beauty.


----------



## MickDK (Nov 25, 2015)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 20mm f/1.4 DG Art at B&H Photo*

For astro the Rokinon 24mm F1.4 is one of the best, *very *little coma and sharp @ 1.4 - if you get a good copy (get it from a dealer where you can get a replacement if your copy is decentered).


----------



## rowlandw (Nov 25, 2015)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 20mm f/1.4 DG Art at B&H Photo*

Would jump on this if I didn't already have the Tamron 15-30 f/2.8 with VR which the 20mm does not. Will reconsider after a price break and more reviews come in.


----------



## jabbott (Nov 25, 2015)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 20mm f/1.4 DG Art at B&H Photo*



PhotographyFirst said:


> The Sigma 20 f1.4 has been tested by Lenstip and found to have really bad coma. The Tamron 15-30 f2.8 is one of the better options and has the ability to zoom.


According to the LensTip review, it has bad coma in full-frame corners at f/1.4, but by f/2.8 it clears up. I should be receiving my copy today and will put it through the wringer. I prefer having the option of shooting at f/1.4 or f/2 which the Tamron does not do. That said, both options look interesting for different reasons.


----------



## hermster (Nov 25, 2015)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 20mm f/1.4 DG Art at B&H Photo*

Picked up a copy in Sweden on Monday. I really like it so far! Yes fullframe corners suffers from coma at 1.4, but i was expecting even worse. Center image coma is really good even at 1.4. It handles alot like the Sigma 24/1.4, just a bit (front-) heavier.


----------



## fox40phil (Nov 25, 2015)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 20mm f/1.4 DG Art at B&H Photo*

No filter thread? =/


----------



## BeenThere (Nov 25, 2015)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 20mm f/1.4 DG Art at B&H Photo*

I have not used the Sigma 20mm, but the lens tip review does show that coma is mostly gone by f/2.8. You will probably be pleased using it for astro closed to 2.8. I did test the Sigma 24mm f1.4 and found that it had this same coma characteristic. However, I've also found that the Tamron SP 15-30mm works well for astro wide open at f2.8 with the added benefit of zoom diversity.


----------



## infared (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 20mm f/1.4 DG Art at B&H Photo*



jabbott said:


> PhotographyFirst said:
> 
> 
> > The Sigma 20 f1.4 has been tested by Lenstip and found to have really bad coma. The Tamron 15-30 f2.8 is one of the better options and has the ability to zoom.
> ...



OK..so we are expecting a full report after you have put some time in with the lens!!!! LOL!


----------



## jabbott (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 20mm f/1.4 DG Art at B&H Photo*



infared said:


> OK..so we are expecting a full report after you have put some time in with the lens!!!! LOL!


I haven't put in much time with the lens yet, but I do have some initial impressions. This lens is ridiculously sharp at f/2.8... it blows away my previous wide angle lens (the 17-40 f/4L) by a large margin. Being that the Sigma is also capable of shooting at f/1.4, it can gather substantially more light when needed (2 stops more than f/2.8 lenses and 3 stops more than f/4 lenses), but not without incurring some significant vignetting. It does retain an astounding amount of center-of-frame sharpness at f/1.4. The lens is heavy but not overly so. At $899 it truly is a bargain for what it delivers.

As for coma, yes there is some in the corners at f/1.4, and it is quite pronounced, but by f/2.8 it is entirely gone for me. In my opinion, high ISO speed noise is more of a nuisance when shooting astro than coma is, as it affects the entire image. Being able to shoot astro at 20mm and at f/1.4 with low noise and no star movement (within 25 seconds) still means a lot. I can crop out corners if needed. This lens really helps for keeping ISO speeds lower, as what was once an ISO 3200 shot at f/4 can now be an ISO 400 shot at f/1.4.


----------

